

Meet the Fed's First Line of Defense Against Cyber Attacks - kevinchen
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2014/04/28/exclusive_meet_the_secret_fed_cyber_security_unit_keeping_trillions_of_dollars_s

======
kevinchen
With all the revelations about the NSA, I thought I'd post an example of the
US government using security researchers' skills for good.

